# Now available: Touring/cargo racks for thru-axle suspension bikes



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

We've teamed up with Old Man Mountain to produce the only racks available to mount to 15mm thru-axle Fox and Rock Shox forks as well as 12mm thru-axle equipped bikes.







15mm Thru-Axle Compatible.







12mm Thru-Axle Compatible.

Might be a solution some of you are looking for.

Link to more info.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: That's awesome


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

My thought exactly!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent – thanks, Robert!

Are the adapters available sans rack for those of us that own OMM racks? No immediate need, but good to know this. TIA.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

She&I said:


> Excellent - thanks, Robert!
> 
> Are the adapters available sans rack for those of us that own OMM racks? No immediate need, but good to know this. TIA.


Yes, you can buy the axles direct from Old Man Mountain.

We also make thru-axles for BOB Trailers and kid trailers (Burley, Chariot, etc.) available through our website.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

I know this thread is two years old, but how can I find the axle/rack for the bluto fork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

WhiskeyJr said:


> I know this thread is two years old, but how can I find the axle/rack for the bluto fork?


Yes we produce those for Old Man Mountain as well. Give them a call and they can get you setup with a rack and axle that fits your needs. (805) 692-9950


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice work.


----------

